
Atlassian, First Company to Have Their Production Databases Deleted by Meow? - ydnaclementine
https://thehftguy.com/2020/07/26/atlassian-first-company-to-have-their-production-databases-deleted-by-meow/
======
kerng
Clickbait title. Sounds more like someone is trying things out, no evidence of
anything production related.

------
myrandomcomment
Our JIRA and Confluence are working normally so...

------
webdestroya
"for a personal project"

